# Are you a Psychopath?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

*Here is the test:

http://www.arkancide.com/psychopathy.htm*

This is the scientific test for psychopathy. It is used by parole boards to determine if a convict is truly remorseful or is just manipulating others. There was a study done with this test that found that 80% of released prisoners who were diagnosed as psychopath, re offended. Anything over 30 and you are officially a psychopath.

However it's not all bad. Some psychologists have long claimed that the qualities that make for a high-achieving politician or stockbroker are also the same traits that psychopaths have in abundance.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/02/28/wall-street-psychopaths_n_1307168.html


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

18. But I feel these tests aren't very accurate when given to oneself. Also, I'm not an expert in this, so maybe I'm not scoring them as an expert would... According to this though, I'm not a psychopath, so that's good, depending on how you look at it.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

8


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

9.... several of these things are not, by themselves, indicators of psychopathic behaviour, so I guess everyone will put nonzero scores for some of those questions.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I scored six. Edit: looking over it again and reconsidering the questions, I'll up it to an eight.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

3


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

2. I gave myself a 1 on two separate characteristics.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I scored a 3


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

2


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

9


----------



## RamboTaco (Apr 16, 2012)

Psychopathy and social anxiety and to opposite. Its impossible son....


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

4


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

I got a 6


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

Just 14


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

No


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

13 ;p


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I got a 2, but I didn't even need to take the test to know that. I have TOO much empathy., and I always try to do the unbiased right thing.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I got a 2


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Score 1. This describes my antithesis.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

That test isn't intended for someone to take about themselves. A psychopath could easily take it and not get a high score.
"A grossly inflated view of one's abilities and self-worth, self-assured, opinionated, cocky, a braggart. Psychopaths are arrogant people who believe they are superior human beings."
A psychopath who had a grossly inflated view of their own abilities would not believe they had an inflated view; they would believe it to be an accurate view.
"A failure to accept responsibility for one's actions reflected in low conscientiousness, an absence of dutifulness, antagonistic manipulation, denial of responsibility, and an effort to manipulate others through this denial."
If they're denying responsibility, they wouldn't believe there was any responsibility to be had and would therefore not judge themselves to have failed at being responsible.

If a psychopath is on here they're unlikely to admit that they're a psychopath anyway, unless it benefits them in some way.

I gave myself 1 overall, for lack of realistic, long-term goals.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

4


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

Uh oh. When I finished the test I got a message saying "law enforcement in your area have been notified". Guess I better get rid of those bodies in the freezer...


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

2


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

14 - a few of these were based on Bi Polar traits and experiences though


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

5


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

18


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Poor Behavioral Controls	Expressions of irritability, annoyance, impatience, threats, aggression, and verbal abuse; inadequate control of anger and temper; acting hastily but I get that way while I'm watching tv or reading a book and a character annoys me and I get annoyed when my grandmother gets on my back about things, I'm impatient if my computer is taking a long time to start up or power down at night. 


Lack of Realistic,
Long-Term Goals	an inability or persistent failure to develop and execute long-term plans and goals; a nomadic existence, aimless, lacking direction in life.

Goal setting is not one of my strong suits, I have with goals, I don't know if goal setting issues has anything to do with being a psychopath to be honest, not everyone sets goals and for those who do not many end up following through, look at new years resolutions. 

I only scored a 4. Except for those two none of the others applied to me, I'm nowhere near a narcissist I'll tell you that, nobody can ever accuse me of being arrogant or cocky.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

4. I have a massive guilt complex. I feel like that alone disqualifies me.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

5


----------



## McdonaldMiller (Apr 16, 2012)

Would not a psychopath have trouble being socially anxietic? (probably not a real word?)


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

7


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Devdas. The last post wins thread baron. Not surprising. :b


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

19


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

20.

Well that's a surprise.:roll


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

6


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

16.. but I feel like I should have picked 2 on more of those, maybe I'm in a bit of denial.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

1 or 2, can't decide. Or I could be a psychopathic liar who got 40 but won't tell you, you'll never know.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

13


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

3


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

MrGilligan said:


> 18. But I feel these tests aren't very accurate when given to oneself. Also, I'm not an expert in this, so maybe I'm not scoring them as an expert would... According to this though, I'm not a psychopath, so that's good, depending on how you look at it.


If you are reporting the score to the jury then you would have an incentive to lie, but what's the point of fooling yourself?


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

arnie said:


> If you are reporting the score to the jury then you would have an incentive to lie, but what's the point of fooling yourself?


It's not that psychopaths would try to fool themselves, it's that the questions are designed to be answered by an objective, outside, expert observer. As has already been stated, psychopaths have a view of themselves that could be drastically different compared to how outside observers see them.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

arnie said:


> If you are reporting the score to the jury then you would have an incentive to lie, but what's the point of fooling yourself?





pointy said:


> It's not that psychopaths would try to fool themselves, it's that the questions are designed to be answered by an objective, outside, expert observer. As has already been stated, psychopaths have a view of themselves that could be drastically different compared to how outside observers see them.


He answered it just as I would have. It's hard to be objective about yourself. I am biased toward myself, as everyone is to themselves. I'm not saying I'm a psychopath. I could have answered them more toward that end of the spectrum than I should have too. We all judge the meaning of the questions a little differently and might be lying a bit about ourselves without even realizing it.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I always get people who know me well to answer the questions on such tests for me in order to compare our results. The scores always closely agree.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I find it quite interesting that the collective society is allowed (and indeed encouraged) to be "psychopathic" (literally to the point of casually discarding "undesirables") and yet individuals who display these same tendencies are viewed almost as thought criminals.

A very "interesting" turn for psychiatry to make. To say the least.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

2. that test is a political statement? 

Yes. I am a captain and my name is obvious. =l


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

18~


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I got a 1. :yay


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

5. 

I do tend to have a lack of non-anxiety emotion when compared with others, but I do feel guilty more than other people do due to anxiety. I tend to not have any tact, but this is not a natural thing anyway. Looking at this made me realize that its not my fault that I don't know what to say in certain instances or that I don't want to say certain things I am supposed to, because this is not even natural. Saying the right thing is something made up by society. I don't like lying and I disagree with lying to make others feel better. I only do it now to reduce anxiety, which doesn't hurt any one else.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

9


----------



## FunkMonk (Mar 24, 2010)

18


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Daddy got a 4. 

I can see where it would be hard to be a psychopath AND social phobe.


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

5.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

2.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

24 hahahha


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

10.


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

I scored a 5, and that was with being quite strict about my history. It could just as easily have been a 2.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

2


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

A 6.. Which I expected...


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

3.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

4, but most questions that weren't a 0 mostly had to do with neglecting stuff or sloppiness, which might as well be because of SA and as a result, a bit of apathy.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

20 im halfway there!


----------

